# Is this fair?



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

I was away for two weeks and paid someone to ride my horse. They charged barely anything and rode 8 times total. My barn owner now wants to charge $15 per ride, or $120 total, which is basically 50% of what the trainer charged. And the barn owner offered no additional services nor did it cost her anything. Why is the trainer riding any different than me riding? Is this standard to charge when a boarder has someone else ride their horse for them?


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Pretty much. I used to get paid twenty an hour. Got paid more for the crazies. Only way to do it for cheaper would be to find a 4h kid or someone else who hasnt already got their "horse fix" We're cheaper when we haven't sat five horses that day already.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

What does your boarding contract say ? I see no reason to pay the BO for a trainer riding your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

lostastirrup said:


> Pretty much. I used to get paid twenty an hour. Got paid more for the crazies. Only way to do it for cheaper would be to find a 4h kid or someone else who hasnt already got their "horse fix" We're cheaper when we haven't sat five horses that day already.


Sorry, I think my explanation was vague. The barn owner didn't ride my horse. The barn owner charged me because I hired someone to ride my horse while I was away.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

that IS unusual. And what was she charging for arena use. I could understand that- sorta, but it seems really off. Did she say why she was charging?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

That is very unfair and I've never heard of this situation. Since you are already paying board which includes use of the facility, you have paid for the services you were using already. It's a double charge. 

The only reasoning I could see is if somewhere in your boarding contract it stated that any training had to be done by a certain barn-approved trainer. The thought being that by using your own trainer you were taking business away from the official barn trainer. However, most boarders would not agree to that since they would want to feel free to use a trainer of their own choice and in their own particular discipline.

I've seen where people are charged to come in and use an arena if they don't board at a facility, but standard practice is that riders are not charged if they use boarder horses unless the boarder wants to charge for services or partial lease of the horse. Whether someone pays an outside source to have a horse exercised or trained, or whether the outside person is paying to ride, the boarding costs should stay the same.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I would check your boarding contract, and if it isn't try and speak with your BO on why you are being asked to do this as it is not stated in your contract. But if it is, do the right thing. Communication is very important.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

That's crazy. As a BO if someone gives someone else permission to use their horse I don't care as long as the person knows their way around the barn/horses, signs a waiver & doesn't involve me. None of my business if money was exchanged or not.

I would tell the BO to pound sand.


----------



## Aurora1999 (Dec 4, 2015)

:runninghorse2:wow


----------



## Aurora1999 (Dec 4, 2015)

:runninghorse2: wow expensive


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

lostastirrup said:


> that IS unusual. And what was she charging for arena use. I could understand that- sorta, but it seems really off. Did she say why she was charging?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She said for ring space. But I already pay monthly board, so isn't that inclusive of ring space? I don't get why it matters to her! It's one person riding either way, so it's not like we're more in her way. If it were a lesson with another trainer, I'd get it because that is more intrusive. But this is just one person riding either way. And she's asking a lot of money.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Did you check your boarding contract ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

gypsygirl said:


> Did you check your boarding contract ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't have my contract. I signed it and gave it to her when I started boarding.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

myperuvianpaso said:


> I don't have my contract. I signed it and gave it to her when I started boarding.


I would let this "be a lesson". Always keep a copy of everything you sign for yourself. 

Ask your BO for a copy of the contract you signed, and then take a look at it. 

I have been to barns before that charge outside people a "ring fee" for using the ring. I've paid $20 myself to do that. However, I have only ever seen that done if the person was a non-boarder. I've never heard of it being done for a horse that IS boarded there.

But you'll need to double check the boarding contract to see what it says. After all, you signed it. 

If it doesn't specify, then you'll have to have a discussion with your BO.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I also would want to see your boarding contract....hopefully nothing was changed or added in in open spaces...

IF, if you are a paying boarder and had a friend riding your horse with you would your barn owner be charging you?
As far as that barn owner is concerned this was a friend riding your horse.
A "PRIVATE TREATY" between you and that rider is what it should of stayed... PRIVATE.
I see a barn owner possibly looking to make a quick buck...

Now, if this person was _not _just getting the horse some basic exercise and stretching of the legs out of the stall, then that _is _different.
_A training session is different than a hack ride...._
You are the only one who knows what should of been taking place....what you "contracted" that rider to do in your absence...
If the person who rode is a personal friend that is one thing. If that person though is not a personal friend but a trainer for hire... :think:

As Beau said....you need to see* the contract you signed* and the clause in it that states monies owed for..._not just a contract but YOUR CONTRACT._
And now you also know to get a copy of that contract you signed and keep it safe, not at the barn, but safe with other important paperwork home.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

myperuvianpaso said:


> Sorry, I think my explanation was vague. The barn owner didn't ride my horse. The barn owner charged me because I hired someone to ride my horse while I was away.


They sometimes charge a fee but it is usually 5-10 per ride. They say it is to cover insurance. If a friend was riding would they charge the same?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

myperuvianpaso said:


> She said for ring space. But I already pay monthly board, so isn't that inclusive of ring space? I don't get why it matters to her! It's one person riding either way, so it's not like we're more in her way. If it were a lesson with another trainer, I'd get it because that is more intrusive. But this is just one person riding either way. And she's asking a lot of money.


You're right. The horse takes up the same amount of space no matter who is riding it.

You may not have a copy of the contract but I doubt anyone would sign a contract stating the BO gets paid anytime someone other than the boarder rides the horse.

Some barns do take a cut from the trainer for use of their arena to teach lessons but those trainers usually run a lesson program, not just occasionally work a horse for an absent owner.

I'd be looking for a new barn.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> They sometimes charge a fee but it is usually 5-10 per ride. They say it is to cover insurance. If a friend was riding would they charge the same?


I pay my BO a usage fee of $5.00 for every lesson I give (on my own horses). This is bringing in people from outside and is over and above my boarding arrangement. I don't fuss when the boarders want to ride at the same time as my students. I also have a couple of good, responsible teens (strictly trained by me) that I let ride my horses any time I'm not using them as long as they clean my stalls. Not every student gets this right obviously. 
No money changes hands when I do this, I'm simply getting my horses exercised and being a boarder, I'm _already paying_ for usage of the facilities.

It sounds like your BO is money hungry-it's none of her business what arrangement you have personally with an outside rider (or even just someone who stops by and cleans your stalls!) as long as the liability waiver is signed and they are not a trainer. We do have some local trainers who are banned from our barn for various reasons. $15.00 per ride is an outrageous amount of money! 

I guess this is one of those life lessons-never sign anything that you aren't getting a copy of immediately upon signing (not later!) Better get that copy as soon as possible and in the meantime it's probably not a bad idea to start looking for a new place. If you don't pay her, she might kick you out and if she is willing go after this ridiculous charge, I see more issues with her down the road.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I think I would be looking for a new place with that kind of attitude. What will be next?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Did your BO make her sign a bunch of waivers? If not, then I have no idea why she would charge anything.


----------

